# Installing new shower and bathtub faucet



## gghrt000 (Mar 19, 2014)

I am planning to install new shower and bathroom faucet for my condo. New shower one I am getting the one with handshower extension. Also existing faucets shower-to-bathroom faucet know is extremely hard either press down or lift up. Anyways I am looking through couple in homedepot and pick up as similar one as I have to reduce the efforts. 

I saved the exploded view of moen product below and looking at it wondering if the size and compatibility of the new one would match the older plumbing. Is there are standard sizes? I am specially concerned with shower tub and bathtub switch.

I am hoping to install without gettin behind the wall with existing plumbing parts protruding from walls after removal. I am still going over product manual spec to see if I can glean something out of it.

For existing ones, I can see the faucet and switch for bathtub might be easily removable as I can see the screws but I dont see any around shower. I tried to twist around pretty hard with reasonable force and it does not looke like it is going to budge any time soon. So I decided to ask here before I break something. 

Thanks!


----------



## slownsteady (Mar 19, 2014)

You might get lucky if you are trying to replace a Moen faucet with another Moen faucet, but lucky is the key word. When you remove the large round plate on the front (F-in your illustration) you will see how much access you have to the valve.

The shower arm (part H) and the shower head (part I) are threaded on, there should be no screws. You may find a small flat section on the arm, which will allow you to put a wrench on. Pad the 'teeth' of the wrench with sturdy tape or something similar so you don't mar the finish on the new fixture. But often, you don't even need the wrench, just a little muscle and a tight grip.


----------



## nealtw (Mar 19, 2014)

If you do need room to work on the main valve, they do sell an oversize coverplate for people replacing and older 2tap system


----------



## gghrt000 (Mar 24, 2014)

thanks, I dont think I will  be using moen. I was looking at this just as a reference. I managed to separate the shower arm from both wall and actual shower and picked up the shower with removable handle. They were all 3/4 inch on diameter. So it was no brainer. Today I am going to try removing the bottom 2 guys and see what is behind. The current part F had a screw on bottom and top of the switch. I saw ones in store the other dat with screw  around 45 degrees tilted either way. So it appears I need to remove it to see what options I have. I will update it. 
Thansk!


----------



## slownsteady (Mar 25, 2014)

If you know the manufacturer of the valve you have now, that will be your best bet for an exact fit replacement.


----------



## nealtw (Mar 25, 2014)

I don't know if I can help but I am having trouble getting the picture, maybe you could post one.


----------



## gghrt000 (Mar 26, 2014)

yes here is the picture of it, i have no idea on manufacturer may be when i pull out i can look around to see anything visible.


----------



## nealtw (Mar 26, 2014)

It looks a little like an old delta but you will have to pull ther handle and face plate and take a pictiure of what you can see in the wall. You will have little or no room to work on this. What is on the other side of this wall?


----------



## gghrt000 (Mar 27, 2014)

Yea I would be pulling these soon. Currently I have no idea what is behind it. I am hoping to not mess with those plumbing too much. I see there was a some type of brand name, label or emblem supposedly should have been on the tab faucet which had fallen off.


----------



## nealtw (Mar 27, 2014)

They all look pretty much the same in this video the guy is working thru the wall from the other side of the wall. It can be done from the front but you will likely have to cut some tile and wall away to give you room, but then you can buy an oversized front cover to hide the bigger hole.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6Ch2SHBFZNQ


----------



## slownsteady (Mar 27, 2014)

I would much rather work from the other other side of the wall if at all possible. Cut a nice clean hole in the drywall -  from stud to stud if possible.

But remember first that the valve is the piece that is inside the wall (behind the tile, might be a better way of saying it). If it is not leaking, you may be able to just replace the handle. Were you able to replace the shower head?


----------

